

Does a refrigerator cool more efficiently when full? - davidbarker
http://straightdope.com/columns/read/2657/does-a-refrigerator-cool-more-efficiently-when-full

======
hamburglar
I've heard this before, but one thing I have always wondered is why the jugs
you fill empty space with should be _full_. The article concedes that chilling
the thermal mass of water is initially more energy-intensive, but that you
benefit by displacing air that can easily spill out whenever you open the door
(being replaced by air that then needs to be cooled). You would get this same
benefit and none of the drawback from an _empty_ jug.

